# Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h



## tanjathorsten (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern diese Pumpe geliefert bekommen. lt Pumpenkennlinie sollte sie bei 20 cm höhe, 10000ltr/h bringen. Leider bringt sie nur 4000ltr/h bei einer Höhe von 20cm und einer Schlauchlänge von 1m mit d=5cm. auch auf Teichebene wirds nicht mehr.

Hat jemand die selbe Erfahrung mit dieser Pumpe. Lt diversen Foren sollte sie ja nicht so schlecht sein. 

Habe den Shop schon mal benachrichtigt.

Danke für euren Input.

LG
Thorsten


----------



## heiko_243 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Wie weit steht die Pumpe beim Test unterhalb des Wasserspiegels?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## tanjathorsten (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hi Heiko,

zwischen 10cm und 40cm habe ich alles getestet.

Ich kann mir net vorstellen das der Hersteller eine Pumpen Kennlinie soweit daneben angibt :?

Lt Secutest (tester für sicherheitsabnahmen) nimmt die Pumpe 84W auf. kommt zur angabe hin.

Hmmm Das wurmt.


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Ich hab die Woche solch eine Pumpe gebraucht gekauft.

Das Laufrad war etwas abgeschliffen, daher habe ich ein neues bestellt, da die Leistung deutlich unter dem vorgegebenen Wert lag. Soweit noch OK für ne gebrauchte.

Heute musse ich feststellen, dass die Pumpe fast gar keine Leistung mehr bringt. Laufrad dreht sich aber es kommt kaum mehr Wasser durch.

Ich werd wohl nächte Woche mal beim Händler nachfragen, was das sein kann.


----------



## tanjathorsten (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hallo Joerg,

Können wir da gemeinsam drann bleiben. Ich bin auch grad dabeí alles herauszufinden. Die meisten sind sehr zufrieden mit der Pumpe, aber die wenigsten messen was wirklich rauskommt. Wie weit war sie unter dem Soll bei dir??

Ich habe das Laufrad gestern auch raus genommen, keine Auffälligkeiten, ausser das es leich schleift, aber trotztdem leichtgängig ist. Weis aber net ob das ok ist. Ich habe beim Haendler reklamiert.

LG
Thorsten


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hi Thorsten,

ich lese, neue Pumpe, 
sind am Schlauchanschluss ( Pumpenausgang) die Reduzierungen für dünnere Schläuche abgesägt?



.


----------



## tanjathorsten (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hi, 

Ja Ein und Ausgang sind komplett offen. WIe gesagt 5cm Durchmesser hat der Schlauch.

Versteh das überhaupt nicht Entweder gibt der Hersteller Fantasiewerte an oder die Pumpe hat wirklich was. 

Drum interressiert mich ob andere die Leistung annähernd zusammen bringen. Die Kennlinie sagt sogar bei bis 80cm fast 11000tsd litr.

Bin gespannt!

LG
Thorsten:?


----------



## tanjathorsten (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hallo Joerg,

So, ich habe die Pumpe soweit das sie im Moment ca 6000ltr bring!

1. Schau mal ob das Laufrad wo es  Aufgesteckt ist keinen Sprung oder Spiel hat. 
2. Alles reiningen im Innenteil es muss alles Leichtgängig sein!!.
3. Habe ich ein Abwasserrohr DN50 am Auslauf installiert. nicht einen Schlauch

LG


----------



## drwr (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hallo,

das klingt ja entsetzlich. Habe bisher nie nachgemessen und mich auch auf die Hersteller-
angaben verlassen.
Ichwerde bei nächster Gelegenheit mal nachmessen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

DN50 ist DN50, egal ob Schlauch oder Rohr.


> 1. Schau mal ob das Laufrad wo es Aufgesteckt ist keinen Sprung oder Spiel hat.
> 2. Alles reiningen im Innenteil es muss alles Leichtgängig sein!!.


d.h. die Pumpe war im Neuzustand verschmutzt und das Laufrad hatte Spiel bzw. einen Sprung?


----------



## tanjathorsten (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hallo Heiko

Nein Sie war nicht verschmutzt, ich habe sie nur nochmal gereinigt. Das LR ist wo es aufgesetzt ist einen RISS. Das werde ich heute noch abklären das ich ein Neues Rad gesendet bekomme.

DN50 ist DN50 Richtig, sobald ich meinen DN50 Schlauch nehme ist einer mit leichten Rillen, messe ich 3000ltr. Ich meine Das die Pumpe zu wenig Druck erzeugt, dabei wirbelt das wasser und dabei kommt der Effekt raus.

@drwr bitte messe nach (wenn geht so schnell als mgl) 10 oder 20ltr eimmer und stoppen.!!

LG
Thorsten


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Ok, glatter Schlauch ist natürlich was anderes als gewellter Schlauch 
Wenn allerdings die Förderleistung so stark auf so einem kurzen Stück einbricht, würde ich selbst bei dem geringen Druck dieser Pumpe skeptisch werden. Vielleicht kommt dieser starke Einbruch nicht nur von der Wellung, sondern auch vom defekten Förderrad?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## tanjathorsten (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hi,

Ganz sicher, das Wellenrad bzw das ganze Teil muss getauscht werden, ist ja Garantie. 

Drüm würde mich auch sehr interressieren was andere mit dieser Pumpe zusammenbringen. Ich möchte ein Hin und Her schicken vermeiden!

LG
Thorsten


----------



## Joerg (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*



tanjathorsten schrieb:


> Hallo Joerg,
> 
> So, ich habe die Pumpe soweit das sie im Moment ca 6000ltr bring!
> 
> ...


Torsten,

ich hab mir zwischenzeitlich ein neues Laufrad mit dazugehörigem Rotor bestellt.
Das Ergebnis ist niederschmetternd.
Alles offen und die Pumpe schafft eine Förderhöhe von kaum 20 cm, mit Rohr dran kommt gar nichts mehr an.:shock
Laufrad dreht sich ohne Widerstand, aber die Leistung kommt nicht raus.

Fischige Grüße
Jörg


----------



## tanjathorsten (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Jörg Hi,

Sorry das es erst so spät kommt. War Beruflich Unterwegs.

So schau mal ob das Schwarze Laufrad auf der Achse fest sitzt. Der Magnet (silber) zum Laufrad darf sich nicht bewgen. Wenn alles zusammengebaut ist und du greifst rein zum Laufrad, muss es leichtgaängig sein. Nimm auch beim Ansaugstutzen den den Korb weg das alles durchlaufen kann. 

Sag mir bescheid was die Pumpe macht. Ich lasse online.


----------



## Algenfeind (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, das die Pumpe keinen Durchsatz erzeugt. Höhenunterschied ca. 1m, und vielleicht 2000l/h Durchfluss. Ich pumpe in 200l Regentonnne und die braucht locker 4min, um gefüllt zu werde (nichtmal randvoll).
Ich habe den Rotor auch schon auseinandergebaut und gereinigt (war aber nicht verschmutzt), wie von Euch vorgeschlagen. Hat nichts genützt.

Ich glaube einfach, daß die Pumpe prinzipiell nicht die zugesicherte Leistung der Kennlinie hat. Daher werde ich morgen den Händler kontaktieren zwecks Wandlung des Kaufvertrags.

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## tanjathorsten (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hallo Algenfeind,

An sich die Pumpe läuft bei mir jetzt gut. 

Sie bringt bei 20cm ca 8-9000 ltr. Hoffe das das so bleibt. Ansaugstutzten ist komplett offen.!

Sie läuft über den Skimmer!

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## Algenfeind (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hallo Thorsten

freut mich für Dich, daß die Pumpe nun die Leistung bringt. Denn dann ist sie ein wirklich guter Deal hinsichtlich Preis, Durchsatz und Stromverbrauch.

Ich habe 2 davon, und beide bringen nicht mal ansatzweise den Durchfluß.
Ich werde daher beide zurückgeben (innerhalb der 14-tägigen Rückgabefrist).

Ich habe nun die Jebao FTP-6500 und FTP-8500 bestellt, die von anderen in diesem Forum ja empfohlen wurden. Ich hoffe, daß ich damit bessere Erfahrungen mache.

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## tanjathorsten (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Ich kann deinen Frust verstehen, :? War selber am verärgert. Anscheinend schlummert da was in den Pumpen. Hoffe meine bleibt so. 

Hoffe auch für dich das die Jabeo super läuft. Denke aber schon.

Eine Frage noch hast du beim Ansaugbereich wirklich die Verschraubung heruntergenommen!.?

Und beim Auslass 1,5Zoll genommen?

LG
Thorsten


----------



## Algenfeind (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hallo Thorsten,

ja, beim Auslass hatte ich 1,5 Zoll-Tülle und Schlauch verwendet.
Was meinst Du mit "Verschraubung"? Das Siebgehäuse hatte ich drangelassen.

Gestern nachmittag kam die Jebao FTP-8500 und siehe da, bei gleichem Schlauch und Tülle deutlich mehr Durchsatz. Jetzt wird der DN50 Auslauf in die Regentonne wirklich voll mit Wasser gefüllt, d.h. es sprudelt richtig rein.

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## tanjathorsten (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Lifetech SPB 610 10tsd ltr/h*

Hi,

Bei mir war unterm Sieb noch mal eine Verschraubung dran, mir Sieb und Verschruabung weg läuft deutlich mehr. Auch mit Rillenschlauch verliert sie deutlich an Leistung.

Hast nochmal Lust zu schauen obs ohne Korb besser geht?

LG


----------

